# Pumpkin Bread



## Callisto in NC (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, I got a new loaf pan so I want to make some bread.  I found this recipe and I have all the ingredients. What I need to know is can I substitute raisins for walnuts or even just add raisins to one of the loafs?  My daughter wants raisins in hers.  What do you think?


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2007)

absolutely~ great idea of adding raisins. (If your raisins are rather sticky, you may want to shake them in a plastic bag, along with a tiny bit of flour )

Enjoy the yummy-sounding bread!


----------



## flukx (Nov 3, 2007)

Should be no problem at all.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 4, 2007)

Definitely coat the raisins in flour before adding to the mix.  On the rare occasions I have made a loaf with nuts in, I have always thrown in dried fruit. Bits of dried apricots are a favourite too but not so sure with the pumpkin flavour.


----------

